
Ask HN: How to quit a job - throwfounder
So I am in a dilemma, at least in my heart and head.<p>I ran a consulting business for a few years, until last year when I found that my co-founder wasn&#x27;t really up for it and we had been suffering a lot in recent 2 years. It was getting to a point where it was super frustrating and I kinda started hating it.<p>Eventually, in May last year, I pulled the plug and we parted ways. We had some clients that we wanted to wrap up our work for, so it took us till August that year to clear things. Meanwhile, since I had a family to support, I decided to get another job to cover my bills. This job was done remotely (most of the time) so I could spend time with family and not stress about fighting traffic etc.<p>Now, around November last year, I started playing with an idea on the side. Started to hack a solution for it in evenings, nights and weekends. It kinda took off around Feb this  year where I am making some recurring revenue (nothing major, but good enough for a side project).<p>So now I am thinking that if I were to focus 100% of my energy on this, maybe I can go from side-project to company status. However, for that I would have to quit my &quot;day job&quot;.<p>So my questions:<p>1. How should I quit my current job where they don&#x27;t feel used? 
2. Should I jump into a startup so soon after my bad consulting company experience?
======
jackskell
My rule of thumb is, if I see a coworker fired for no reason, I will give them
no reason when I quit.

I also budget things out so that I am not surprised to be escorted from the
building, with the resulting loss of two weeks (possibly) income.

------
nfriedly
Just being honest and giving them 2-3 weeks of notice is probably enough.

You could also ask about going part-time for a little while, that may turn out
to be a win for everyone - you still have a bit more income, and they can take
longer to transition your knowledge and workload to someone new.

------
owebmaster
1\. How should I quit my current job where they don't feel used?

You just quit. We live in a capitalist system, not a communist one. You are
allowed to "desert" from your position anytime you want.

2\. Should I jump into a startup so soon after my bad consulting company
experience?

No.

~~~
shoo
> You just quit. We live in a capitalist system, not a communist one. You are
> allowed to "desert" from your position anytime you want.

or even stronger: your relationship as an employee continues while both
parties - the employer and employee - benefit from it and want it to continue.
if one or both parties does not want the relationship to continue, it ends.

------
marcell
Just tell them you are quitting and give two weeks notice. It is at will
employment on both sides, this is perfectly normal.

~~~
throwfounder
Should I tell them that I am quitting to start a business or leave it as a
personal decision?

~~~
twunde
Honestly I would tell them that you're quitting to start a business, but this
may depend on your relationship with the manager. You may be able to work
something out where you're working part-time, taking a leave of absence or
potentially become an early customer. Caveats: 1) Your business is not
competing with theirs 2) Does not use any of their IP, 3) You did not use
their equipment to make the prototype, 4)You did not sign any legal documents
assigning inventions to the company while not on company time

------
JSeymourATL
> since I had a family to support...

Assuming you still need the income, keep hustling at both gigs Vaynerchuk
style. Spend the next 12 months proving your model and building up cash
reserves.

~~~
saluki
I second this . . . you have a perfect opportunity to hustle to provide extra
income/stability for your family and building a longer runway.

While you're working remote for your day job listen to the archives for
StartUpsForTheRestOfUs.com (if you haven't already).

Good luck with your new business.

------
mattbgates
Just be straightforward and let them know you have another opportunity
elsewhere. They might offer you more or let you go. I had an experience, where
I had feared letting the tyrant boss know I was putting in my 2 weeks, but I
went ahead and just got through with it. Best decision of my life. You can
read all about it here if you want:
[http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com/the-
opportunity/](http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com/the-opportunity/)

------
gnicholas
Have you considered consulting on the side while launching the startup? I know
folks who have successfully done this.

The key is to set a very high rate, to ensure that (1) your time is not fully
occupied with consulting, and (2) the time that you do spend consulting is
very financially rewarding. And depending on the elasticity of demand for your
services, you may find that you can make 70% of your full-time consulting
wage, but work only 30% of the hours.

------
SirLJ
Best to explain to your boss exactly why you are quitting and give the
official two weeks notice or if you are critical for a delivery even longer -
this way you'll part on happy terms and wont burn any bridges, at the end your
boss should feel happy for you... If for some reason your boss would not
understand, then there is no point of worrying about this relationship
anyway...

------
atsaloli
If you're not in a huge hurry, give your employer enough time to hire your
replacement and to allow you to train them. This will give you more income and
you will leave on very very very good terms. That's how I quit my last job,
and it took three months. Three years later they brought me in for 3 months as
a consultant.

